# Installing a Microwave



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Can anyone advise on choice of microwave and ideas for installation in a cupboard. I am buying a new Hymer Exsis, I would like to choose my own model. As the van doesn't have an oven or grill,a model with a grill would be useful. I have no wish to install an oven as generally we didn't use it in the last van.
NB mr MOD please move this thread to an appropriate thread thank you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a low wattage Microwave.
Very usefull for Lady p`s nightly horlicks.
I think it was about £25 many years ago from Iceland.. Has been used in many caravans over the years.

dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Most grills in microwave ovens are a dead loss.

Much better is a combination MW with fan and microwave.

Will take significantly more amps though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Land*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We have a low wattage Microwave.
> Very usefull for Lady p`s nightly horlicks.
> I think it was about £25 many years ago from Iceland.. Has been used in many caravans over the years.
> 
> dave p


Iceland, long way to go for a Microwave!

Anyway, I have a De-Longhi infinto combi microwave for sale.

You can pop a chicken in and it cooks to perfection using a combination.

Cost £300 seven years ago, £30 to anyone who can collect.

(will check wattage)

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The combi microwaves are heavy and take a high current. You may find that you have to turn your electric heating off while using one to avoid tripping the supply.

I have a mini samsung microwave for asle if you want one.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thank you for your reponses and offers.
Any suggestions on fitting methods or do you just bung it in and hope for the best?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I dont have a microwave for sale but do have one in the van. I have installed it in the cupboard above the fridge. I had a socket fitted in there by our dealer, however managed to omit an external switch. I can plug it in but the wife cant reach. 

To stop the microwave from sliding about I bought some rubber end stops (like those that you could fit to the end of a walking stick) from B&Q and screwed then in the correct positions for the microwave feet. This stops it from sliding about.

To stop it rattling we wrap the glass turntable in a tea towel.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you do use a combi, dont forget they are deeper and need some extra ventilation.

As microwaves are heavy they must be securely fixed when travelling. It would depend on the individual unit on how to secure it.

If the feet are secured with screws, you could remove the screws and put screws through the cabinet then through the feet into the M/W. Be sure that the screws are the correct length and dont go any further into the M/W than the original ones.

You could also fit a small securing strip at the base and top, or sides of the M/W being careful that the door will open.

You could fit a couple of small blocks in front of the feet to stop it slipping forward, then put a couple of small blocks wedging the top against the top of the cabinet.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If you want it fitted so in won't move around. I would suggest you buy a roll of light weight metal strapping sold in any decent DIY. Wrap the strap over the microwave left to right and screw ends down to shelf, two strips should do the trick one near the front and one near the back.

Wobby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Plenty of ventilation :wink: a friend of mine had one catch fire because of a lack of ventilation 8O 

Loddy


----------



## tubmin (Jun 11, 2006)

We fitted a low wattage microwave in the cupboard above the fridge freezer in our Rapido, we opted for a non digital timer so that the fuss of resetting and flashing LED's didn't occur each time you unplug from the mains. It gets used frequently and I've often thought of upgrading to an electric grill or combination type. I followed the advice on this forum and used the simple fix of screwing four round end sockets (used to suspend wardrobe rails like these http://www.screwfix.com/prods/55831...und-End-Sockets-Brushed-Nickel-25mm-Pack-of-8) to the base of the cupboard, the feet of the microwave fit into them. This stops any movement of the microwave yet should it be required to be removed it's easy to lift it up and out. :lol:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We're looking at a combi onen/grill/mwave from Tesco - £59 for a smallish one or £63 for it's bigger brother. It is digital, which we thought would be more accurate; however, I am now wondering about having to reset it every time we move. On the other hand, we only require it to heat for a fixed time, not automatically switch on when we aren't there, so it shouldn't be a problem.

We probably wouldn't use it "in combo", but just having one function on at a time is not likely to draw more than 8A (1900W). With a 1000W heater, that comes to 12A (rounding values, I know), and 2kW hits 16A. So, as we rarely have the fire on full blast, it still leaves power on many sites for the water heater and lights.

However, I want to mount it in the "old" TV locker (tambour door, extending metal shelf on rotating arm); anyone know what sort of weights these will take? I don't really want to find out the hard way!

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We don't have an oven or grill in our mh be we do have a small microwave, which is permanently in the bottom of the wardrobe. There's plenty of space around and above it and we also leave the w/robe door open when in use *but* since we've had the Remoska it is very rarely used and if weight became an issue it would be the first thing to go. 
Lesley


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Can anyone advise on choice of microwave and ideas for installation in a cupboard. I am buying a new Hymer Exsis, I would like to choose my own model. As the van doesn't have an oven or grill,a model with a grill would be useful. I have no wish to install an oven as generally we didn't use it in the last van.
> NB mr MOD please move this thread to an appropriate thread thank you.


I fitted a Panasonic NNE225M Microwave in a top cupboard by removing the cupboard door. I attached the Microwave to a block of wood using small metal angle brackets attached to the 4 x screws that hold the case on (2 each side). The whole unit was then placed in the cupboard and screwed through from underneath using wood screws.

I chose the cupboard to fit the microwave in for its size, location and proximty to a mains supply, but if there is no mains socket nearby, you will need to get one added by a competent electrician.

I chose the Microwave model because it fitted in the cupboard without any modification apart from removing the cupboard door. and there was adequate space around it for ventilation. The wood I used was thick enough to allow the microwave to sit in the cupboard and enable the microwave door to open easily.

In normal use a microwave will be fine in a cupboard, but if used for prolonged periods, ensure that there is adequate ventiation aound the unit or there could be oerheating problems. They do get hot!

Charisma


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thank you all for the range of ideas,it has certainly given me food for thought,
Have a very Happy Christmas and a good New Year.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> However, I want to mount it in the "old" TV locker (tambour door, extending metal shelf on rotating arm); anyone know what sort of weights these will take? I don't really want to find out the hard way!
> 
> Thanks
> Gordon


I fitted our 750W microwave onto the very same platform - araldited dry wall fixings (Screwfix 12229 ) to the underside of the microwave and then bolted through the metal shelf to keep it in place. When the shelf is parked, then 2 wooden wedges are put underneath it to steady it in transit. The microwave is tall and narrow, looking like a portable TV. Just Google Whirlpool MAX 25 Freestanding Auto Steam Microwave.

Weight is approx 15kg and it is around £87 on Amazon with free delivery.

Colin


----------

